# Trudnoća i porod > Porod >  Otvaranje

## Smajlić

Evo, upravo sam se vratila s pregleda, sve u najboljem redu. Sad sam trudna 36+2. Malo sam sesad zamislila, kad je dr. rekao da nisam još niš otvorena. Kažem ja njemu, pa ja se ne otvaram ni dok rađam  :Smile:  ...
Naime, iskustvo s prvog poroda - trudovi jaki, "dripovski", a ja se satima ne otvaram, dolazi do zamora maternice itd. Zatim nasilna širenja rukom :shock: , ma kad se sjetim, oblijeva me znoj. Pa da vas pitam, da li s tim moram računati i pri drugom porodu? Ili postoji šansa da ću se brzo otvorit? Ima kakvih trikova? Ma ne znam više, porod je sve bliže, a ja sve nemirnija....
ajde cure, ima li nade za mene da će ovaj put ići brže?

----------


## Irchi

Da te utješim moja se mama kad je mene rađala isto se nije otvarala. Kad je rađala moju mlađu sestru sve je bilo super. Brzi i lagani porod.
Takav i tebi želim   :Smile:  .

----------


## TinnaZ

ovo što ti kažeš opisano je kao jedna od mogućih ishoda dripa, trudovi jaki i bolni, ali usprkos tome neučinkoviti.
Iz mojeg osobnog iskustva, na drugom porodu koji je bio sa mojim vlasitim trudovima, tijelo si je uzelo onoliko vremena koliko mu je trebalo da se otovori, a to je bilo od prvih laganih skoro neosjetljivih trudova do kraja cca 24h. Da sam bila cijelo to vrijeme u bolnici, a ne samo zadnja 4 sata, dali bi mi drip odmah na početku. Znači pokušali bi skratiti to vrijeme sa potrebnih 24h (meni) na možda par sati. Srećom uspjela sam izboriti da to ne bude tako. Ja bih rekla da ima nade, ali ako se pokušava tijelu nametnuti neki umjetni tempo i ne daje mu se vremena koliko mu treba, logično je da često ode sve u krivom smjeru ...
Inače ne bih nikada mijenjala svoj drugi porod od 24h sa prvim koji je  trajao 7 sati od kada su mi dali drip. Nikada. Jednostavno je osjećaj neusporediv. 
Imaš puno napisano na temu dripa, i induciranog poroda; preporučam da pročitaš, također i Istinski neinterventni porod.

----------


## SandraMama

Prvi puta sam imala trudove od ponoći. U podne sam završila u rađaoni, otvorena jedan prst, s jakim trudovima na svake tri minute. Nakon 12 h!!, prokidanja vodenjaka, ručnog širenja, dripa, injekcija, gelova bila sam otvorena 6 prstiju i završila na hitnom carskom zbog patnje bebice (a ni meni nije bilo super). 

Sada sam 39+2. Od trudova ni t, ušće zatvoreno, maternica mirna. Nadala sam se bržem, prirodnom porodu da bih što kraće bila u bolnici zbog sina od kojeg se nikada nisam odvajala. 

U bolnici na pregledu su rekli da postoji velika vjerojatnoća da će sve biti ok i da ću se otvoriti. Plodnu vodu mi nisu uspjeli pogledati za sada. Sve me boli, kukovi, čini mi se i cerviks. Možda se otvaram. Ne gubim nadu. Nemoj ni ti!

----------


## SandraMama

Btw, smijem li doma skakutati na lopti, s obzirom da sam pred termin, a u bolnici u prvoj fazi poroda je to dozvoljeno? Možda pomogne otvaranju!?!

----------


## TinnaZ

a možda ima nešto u onoj teoriji da neke žene u nepoznatoj okolini, koju ne osjećaju kao svoje gnijezdo mogu podsvjesno reagirati odgađanjem poroda. Kaj ja znam, meni se čini logično. Ono dok smo još živjeli u pećinama, pa ako osjećaš neku opasnost, podsvijest kaže možda nije baš sad najbolje vrijeme mali da ideš van   :Grin:   Svakako mozak na pašu, opustite se i ne mislite na prethodni porod, i bude sve ok. I meni je drugi porod bio ljepši od provog, a bebica je bila skoro 1 kg veća, i preko 40 tjedana, pa je sve bilo puno polaganije i opuštenije. Ali ja sam među onima kojima ne smetaju valjda vanjski uvjeti, samo kaj nisam rekla dajte me već jednom prestanite pehati i pustite da se na miru porodim   :Laughing:

----------


## Mercedes

Pred kraj trudnoće se preporučuje seks jer sperma potiče tj pomaže otvaranju. Uposlite VM, meni je pomoglo..

----------


## tridesetri

mislim da je najbolja stvar za mame koje su sklone sporijem otvaranju sto veci dio poroda tj. prve faze poroda provesti doma, u mirnom i sigurnom okruzenju, po mogucnosti odabrati rodiliste koje potice boravak rodilja na loptama i mijenjanje polozaja barem u fazi otvaranja. takodjer tehnike vizualizacije otvaranja cerviksa, opustanje itd.

----------


## mvolpe

Ja sam bila u bolnici i trebala sutra ujutro na idnukciju zbog zastoja medjutim  to vece uoci indukcije dobila svoje trudove oko 20h, uredno sam setala po apartmanu, gledala tv, disala, skakutala, pjevusial i radila sve moguce i nemoguce do ponoci kad sam se javila sestrama da imam trudove. Od tih 20h pa do ponoci sam se otvorila sa 2 cm na 8 cm tako da sam ona zadnja dva cm u radjaoni na stolu. Da sam im se javila odmah cim su krenuli sigurno bi me stavili na stol pa malo dripeka da ''ubrza'' i mucila bi se do jutra a ovako je sve proslo brzo i moram priznati s obzirom kako sam ocekivala da ce biti, bilo je skoro pa bezbolno, osim mozda pred sam kraj.. Al moja je bebica bila sitna... Sta sam u biti htjela reci, naaajbitnije je da imas slobodu ciniti ono sto te opusta i da si u prostoru di si zasticena od upada nepoznatih ljudi i ruku i sve ide samo od sebe. Cim te oni uhvate u traku lijepom porodu je dosao kraj.  :Evil or Very Mad:  
Cudim se samo kako sam ja uspjela u SB dobiti svoj predivan prirodni porod (apartman cini cuda)  :D

----------


## Smajlić

> U bolnici na pregledu su rekli da postoji velika vjerojatnoća da će sve biti ok i da ću se otvoriti. !


Iskreno se nadam da će biti tako. Pa neće valjda biti isto ko i prošli put :shock: 
Ipak kažu da je drugi put lakše...

----------


## Smajlić

> Pred kraj trudnoće se preporučuje seks jer sperma potiče tj pomaže otvaranju. Uposlite VM, meni je pomoglo..


to prakticiramo cijelo vrijeme :D 
Prošli put sam i završila u bolnici nakon toga, ajd dobro, bili su lažni trudovi, ali ipak...
 :Laughing:

----------


## TinnaZ

e, e ovo ti je najbitnije 


> Sta sam u biti htjela reci, naaajbitnije je da imas slobodu ciniti ono sto te opusta i da si u prostoru di si zasticena od upada nepoznatih ljudi i ruku i sve ide samo od sebe.

----------


## debeljucka

nadam se da nisam of opica budući mu je naslov otvaranje, pa moim savjet.
dakle, meni je ginicka neki dan (ravno 33 tj) rekla da sam prohodna do unutarnjeg usca, a da je ono zatvoreno. Pitala sam je da li je to normalno za 33 tj, a ona je rekla da je. Moram nastaviti mirovanje, ne strogo, koje mi je preporučila sa 29 zbog jačih bh kontrakcija. 
S jedne strane mi je umirujuće što me je naručila tek za 3 tj (ali i čudno, pa to će mi biti već 37-mi?). S druge pak sam malo zabrinuta jer sam u prvoj trudnoći 4 dana pred porod bila skroz zatvorena, dok. je procjenjivao da će to za 2-3 tjedna, a meni puko vodenjak i u bolnicu dosla 2 cm otvorena.
Molim nekoga tko je imao takav nalaz da mi kaže kako su se stvari dalje odvijale. znam da nema pravila, ali ipak. jucer me je povrh svega počelo nešto peckati skroz dole.

----------


## TinnaZ

slično kao kod tebe u početku, rodila nakon termina u 40 tjednu (mada je u pravom smislu termin sve do 42 tjedna) ... na kraju su mi htjeli čak indukciju raditi, ali nisam se dala "nagovoriti"

----------


## Felix

hrrrpa zena je u visokoj trudnoci otvorena i po nekoliko cm i uredno doceka termin, pa cak i prenese. 
koliko znam, u mnogim razvijenim zemljama se vaginalni pregledi rade samo na pocetku trudnoce i onda tek u 37-38.tjednu. dakle, da si tamo, ne bi ni znala da si otvorena.

----------


## tridesetri

> Molim nekoga tko je imao takav nalaz da mi kaže kako su se stvari dalje odvijale. znam da nema pravila, ali ipak. jucer me je povrh svega počelo nešto peckati skroz dole.


debeljucka, cure su ti sve vec odgovorile, nema tu pravila...
ali evo i mog iskustva: u prvoj trudnoci isto bila zatvorena do kraja, kao i tebi puko vodenjak i dosla u bolnicu otvorena 2 cm.
u drugoj trudnoci vrlo rano uloziva za vrsak prsta, nekoliko tjedana prije poroda otvorena prvo dva, pa tri cm, isto mi svi govorili da to ne mora nista znaciti, ali kod mene ipak jest - rodila sam 4 dana prije termina, a porod je trajao svega 3 sata i 20 minuta od pucanja vodenjaka, a samo sat i pol nakon pojave prvog truda!

----------


## debeljucka

tridesetri, ovo stvarno zvuči super.Tako brzi porod.
Inače, cure, kakva su vam iskustva, da li početak poroda pucanjem vodenjaka prvi put, obično znči da će tako biti i slijedeći?

----------


## TinnaZ

ne, prvi puta prije termina 8 dana, pucanje vodenjaka, drugi puta poslije termina 6 dana, polagani, dugi (24h od početka prvih trudova koje skoro nisam osjećala) i lagani porod, bez pucanja vodenjaka.
Drugi puta sam možda jela više voća, manje mesa (preporučuje se c vitamin  vezano na vodenjak, imaš tekst na portalu)

----------


## tridesetri

meni je prvi porod krenuo pucanjem vodenjaka i za to sam krivila sve lose iz tog poroda.
zato sam se u drugoj trudnoci kljukala c-vitaminom i molila boga da porod krene nekako drugacije. medutim opet je poceo pucanjem vodenjaka. s tim da je prvi porod poceo dva tjedna prije termina, a drugi 4 dana prije termina, a bebe su mi bile gotovo jednako teske. zato je neka moja teorija da valjda kad dosegnu odredjenu kilazu, vodenjak pukne? mozda sam u krivu ali ja sam si to tako nekako povezala.

----------


## a zakaj

> u drugoj trudnoci vrlo rano uloziva za vrsak prsta, nekoliko tjedana prije poroda otvorena prvo dva, pa tri cm, isto mi svi govorili da to ne mora nista znaciti, ali kod mene ipak jest - rodila sam 4 dana prije termina, a porod je trajao svega 3 sata i 20 minuta od pucanja vodenjaka, a samo sat i pol nakon pojave prvog truda!


gotovo identicno, osim sto sam ja rodila 3 tjedna prije termina  :Smile: 
a za prvu trudnocu ne znam kako bi mi porod zapoceo, jer su ga inducirali.

----------


## TinnaZ

ne vrijedi to za težinu, meni je prva beba bila 3580gr, a druga 4550gr.
Drugi puta mi uopće nije pukao vodenjak do kraja poroda, dr. ga je prokinuo (sada niti to ne bih dala), jer je to dovelo do izgona prije nego su očekivali, sve ekipe su u to vijeme bile na carskom. U biti sam se otvorila od 8-10cm nakon toga prokidanje tako expresno (i bolnije naravno nego prije prokidanja), da niti oni nisu to očekivali.

----------


## Smajlić

ajde cure, malo me utješite. Sad sam već 39. tjedan, a dolje kod mene se ništa nije promijenilo - i dalje sam zatvorena. CTG je uredan, po UZV-u je posteljica 2. stupanj zrelosti, beba je isto po riječima doktrora zrela za porod. Samo ja ne.  Recite, da li je koja imala takvo istkustvo da je skroz bila zatvorena, a kad je došlo vrijeme - brzo se otvarala, bez pomoći doktorovih ruku :shock: ...
Naime, stvarno mi je već frka velika da mi se ne ponovi iskustvo prvog poroda  :Crying or Very sad:  
Pitala sam doktora da li mogu opet očekivati nešto slično, rekao je da ne mora biti...ali nije rekao da neće biti...
Za poludit mi je, bojim se, a znam da to nije dobro, da još više pogoršavam situaciju. Trudim se razmišljati pozitivno, opustiti se, ali me moj strah nadvlada.
 :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## TinnaZ

imaš topice i postove od tridesetri prije poroda, nedavno ih je otvarala, ima ih nekoliko. Na kraju je imala krasan porod.

----------


## TinnaZ

mislim da je kod takvih najbolje pričekati da beba da signal kada joj se ide van (kao da inače nije, he,he), ionako je sve do 42 tjedna termin.
Kad shvatiš da imaš još puno vremena do 42 tjedna, opustiti ćeš se, a to je najbolji način da krene.
Mada one kontorle (vjerojatno te šalje) ctg i plodna voda, znam niti malo ne utječu blagotovorno na opuštanje. Pitaj ginića koliko to često baš mora biti, ako te opterećuje psihički reci mu, a zna se da stres i tjeskoba daju bebi signal da bolje da pričeka mirnija vremena.
A kad pročitaš par lijepih priča sa poroda, poželjeti ćeš da ti osjetiš tu čaroliju. U zadne vrijeme ih je sve više lijepih.
Što se tiče otvaranja rukama, ako daš do znanja da želiš da ide polako; možda ti i liječnici pristupe na drugačiji način. Sada možeš imati muziku, tražiti da priguše svjetla, imati muža uz sebe: a to su velike šanse da ćeš biti opuštena i da će porod teći kao rijeka svojim putem. Naravno, kod kuće je naljepše, a i na tečaju sada govore da ne treba trčati na prvi trud u rodilište; jer porod traje i treba mu dati njegovo vrijeme.

Također, i primalje u Vžd sada drugačije pristupaju ženama za koje skuže da žele polako, bez pritiska, bez žurbe, da žele dati vremena same sebi i svojem tijelu i da ne žele obarati rekorde u brzini ispražnjavanja kreveta sa sljedeću rodilju. Daj si vremena. I daj do znanja ljudiima oko sebe da si želiš dati vremena i da ne želiš nikakva ubrzavanja (izuzeci su naravno uvijek ako su nečiji životi u pitanju, ali to je rijetkost).

Kod kojeg ginekologa ideš?

----------


## Smajlić

> Kod kojeg ginekologa ideš?


Idem kod dr. F. u Varaždinu.
Je, naručuje me svaki 3-4 dan na CTG i pregled, htio bi vidjeti plodnu vodu, ali ja ne dam  :Laughing:  

A moj prvi porod nije bio brzinski, dapače. Prvo su mi prokinuli vodenjak (dan prije nego sam rodila), dobila svoje lagane trudove koje sam super podnosila cijelu noć. I otvorila se 5 cm. Ujutro u 9 mi dali drip, kao sad će to brzo, a ono...trudovi cijelo vrijeme nenormalni, trud na trud, a ja u 15 sati još uvijek 5 prstiju otvorena :shock: Grozno...A nisam se znala izborit onda za sebe, mislila sam, valjda to tak treba biti... Sva sreća da je moje dijete danas, nakon te torture živo, zdravo i veselo  :Heart:  

Sa onim prvim trudovima kad su mi prokunuli vodenjak, moga bi živjeti još 2-3 dana...nisu bili prestrašni, bili su ljudski, a najvažnije je da su bili i efikasni. Je, ali su me se trebali što prije riješiti, jer "Gospođo, gužva je, nema mjesta za rodilje..."

----------


## TinnaZ

ma znaš i sama da to drugi puta neće biti tako, jer sad si pametnija   :Laughing:

----------


## Felix

ja sam tjedan dana prije poroda bila skroz zatvorena, nista ni za naslutitit da je porod blizu. rodila sam brzo i lako. kad sam se pocela otvarati, to je bilo to.

----------


## mina30

Super mi je ovaj forum, sve informacije na jednom mjestu, gdje bi inace usput saznala da zena moze biti otvorena u zadnjem mjesecu trudnoce a da svejedno normalno doceka porod, ili da porod moze poceti 48h nakon pucanja vodenjaka. Ovako barem necu panicariti i ici u bolnicu ako se nesto slicno desi   :Smile:  .

----------


## Astralis

Eh sad baš sretnem jednu curu što je nedavno rodila  i pita me ona jesam li otvorena (s obzirom da za 10ak dana imam roditi, a ona je naravno bila otvorena 6cm). Rekoh nisam...A ona će meni priču o jednoj što je za 9 dana fulala termin i nije bila ništa otvorena , pa se mučila 12h sa trudovima i ništa i onda je završila na carski...  :Rolling Eyes:  
Pa rekoh stvarno ponekad mi se čini da je prijevremeno otvaranje normalno, tj da to tako mora biti svakome....Koje su to babske priče...  :Nope:

----------


## martinaP

> Eh sad baš sretnem jednu curu što je nedavno rodila  i pita me ona jesam li otvorena (s obzirom da za 10ak dana imam roditi, a ona je naravno bila otvorena 6cm). Rekoh nisam...A ona će meni priču o jednoj što je za 9 dana fulala termin i nije bila ništa otvorena , pa se mučila 12h sa trudovima i ništa i onda je završila na carski...  
> Pa rekoh stvarno ponekad mi se čini da je prijevremeno otvaranje normalno, tj da to tako mora biti svakome....Koje su to babske priče...


To ti ništa ne znači. Moja susjeda je bila 5 cm otvorena, na porodu se skroz otvorila i završila na carskom jer se beba nikako nije spuštala, a ja sam bila 1 cm otvorena, i rodila za 3 sata.

----------


## Vlatka

I mene je frka drugoga poroda jer je prvi protekao kao u noćnoj mori.
Valjda je sve što je moglo, pošlo krivo.
Isto sam došla u bolnicu sa jakim trudovima na 5 min, a otvorena 1 prst. Bilo je i velikih problema sa bebom i ja sam dobila temperaturu pa sam išla na carski.

Naravno da se nakon takvog iskustva bojim a baš i nisam neki paničar.

----------


## paws

41+2 sam, ctg dobar, nisam ništa otvorena, pa me brine to što mi ne mogu pregledati plodnu vodu.
Nije mi jasno kako se uopče ne otvaram? :?  :?  :? 
Ne znam da li bi da nešto nije uredu sa plodnom vodom i ctg bio loš? :?  :?  :?

----------


## Smajlić

paws, meni su pregledali plodnu vodu dan prije nego sam rodila i bila je u redu. Niti punih 24 sata kasnije kad su mi prokinuli vodenjak, rečeno je da je plodna voda  mekonijska. Teoretski, mogu ti vidjet plodnu vodu koja je u redu, ti siđeš sa stola i beba se pokaka.  To jedino da te non stop gledaju. Ali ne brini, to se ne događa često. Sve će biti u redu, vidjet ćeš. Dok je ctg uredan, znači da ti je i bebač dobro.  
Javi kako napreduje!  :Love:

----------


## k2007

> Pred kraj trudnoće se preporučuje seks jer sperma potiče tj pomaže otvaranju.


osim seksa, preporuča se i sve zabranjeno ženama koje se prerano otvaraju (nor.meni) - gimnasticiranje na prvom mjestu - baš je moj ginekolog nedavno spomenuo PILATES kao prvu preporuku za žene koje se teško ili uopće ne otvaraju  :Preskace uze:

----------


## TinnaZ

Paws ne brini se (osim toga kad se prestaneš birnuti, bude i porod počeo   :Grin:  ).
Dobro je rekla Smjalić, plodnu vodu gledaju obično svaka 2 dana, što znači da postoji mogućnost da ti pogledaju i sve je u redu, a drugi dan plodna voda mekonijska.
Ili npr. kao kod mene: maltretirali su me s tim pregledima plodne vode počev od 7 dana prije termina, onda je bio vikend tako da od petka do ponedjeljka nije gledana plodna voda, a kad sam u ponedjeljak došla na pregled dr. je _pametno_ zaključila (već sam bila na stolu i u sred pregleda) da niti ne bude pogledala plodnu vodu jer je porod počeo (bila sam otvorena 4cm). 
Nije joj palo na pamet da porod može trajati i danima (kao što je jedna forumašica pisala da je bila otvorena dosta cm, 6 valjda ako se dobro sjećam nekoliko dana), i da u tom slučaju se ustvari može dogoditi da 7 dana nitko nema pojma kakva je plodna voda.
Ustvri ono što je ona računala, je da će me najuriti u tom trenutku u rađaonu i tamo prokinuti vodenjak, pa će vidjeti plodnu vodu.
Zaboravila je jednu sitnicu: a to je da i ja imam svoje planove, koji se u tom dijelu nisu poklopili sa njezinima; odnosno ja sam otišla doma.
Vratila sam se u bolncu tek popodne, rodila sam navečer (što nije moralo tako biti).
Ja sam tada mislila: valjda ne bi učinila nešto što bi ugrozilo bebu i mene, sada više nisam tako sigurna. Ispostavilo se da je beba velika 4.580gr, a oni su imali najozbiljniju namjeru na tako veliku bebu (a da pojma nisu imali) raditi indukciju. Iako se zna koliko su takve stvari opasne i kod "prosječne" veličine beba. A da ne kažem koliko bih se ja namučila, radi gluposti a to je da porod počne i bude gotov pišljivih 5 sati radnije.

Tako da to s plodnom se ne trebaš birnuti (niti je kakva garancija, a i liječnici griješe čak i kada mogu pogledati plodnu vodu, pa je ne pogledaju).

Puno je bitnije sada da "otkačiš" sve oko sebe uključujući i forum, i da se prepustiš druženju još to malo vremena sa svojom bebicom.

----------


## Serpentina

Frka i panika: termin je danas, ja zatvorena skroz.
Rekao ginić da ako ovako nastavi se, za 8 dana pičim u bolnicu.
A naravno, indicirani porod mi nije san.
U biti ne znam što da radim, kako da se postavim, i 8 dana je puno tako da se svašta može dogoditi, no osim intimalija sa dragim, ima li kakvog drugog načina za otvaranje?

----------


## mikka

serpentina, ja sam u 43+1 bila potpuno zatvorena, bez trudova, bez naznaka da cu skoro roditi. pa su me onda spicili na indukciju. ne brini, pricekaj jos malo, sigurno ce se nesto dogoditi  :Kiss:

----------


## mikka

aha, i ostalo: znaci sperma je cool jer sadrzi prostaglandin koji pomaze opustanju i otvaranju cerviksa. (to ti daju ali umjetno u gelu prilikom indukcije)
ananas
ljuta hrana
hodanje, po stepenicama
to sam sve nasla na internetu, ali meni nis od toga, ukljucujuci sex, nije pomoglo  :Sad:

----------


## Serpentina

Mikka makar ti je bilo finoo (mislim na sex).
Nabavila sam loptu, skakućem.
Ma strahujem od te indukcije jer sam sva ufurana u stolčić, pa iako čuh da se može inducirani završiti na stolčiću, svejedno me brrrr hvata. Ananas? Stepenice - to znam.

----------


## mamuška

*serpentina*~~~~~za otvaranje i stolčić!!  :Heart:

----------


## TinnaZ

u kojem si tjednu?

----------


## Serpentina

hvala Mamuška, nabavila sam loptu i hopsam kao velika   :Smile:

----------


## Serpentina

Pitanje važno po život: oni bi mene hospitalizirali nakon tjedan dana prenesenosti, jel se ja smijem bunit i ne ostati u bolnici do 42 tjedna?  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## mikka

> Pitanje važno po život: oni bi mene hospitalizirali nakon tjedan dana prenesenosti, jel se ja smijem bunit i ne ostati u bolnici do 42 tjedna?


meni su rekli da je rutina (mrzim tu rijec  :Smile:  ) za hospitalizaciju 10 dana od termina. ja sam jos izvukla 2 dana, kao nisam imala uputnicu, nisam uzela stvari.. ko da sam neki bjegunac, kad razmislim.
ali ja sam bila blizu bolnice, pa sam mogla dolaziti na ctg svaka 2 dana. ili svaki, sad se vise ne sjecam. mislim da je pozeljno ako namjeravas izbjegavati hospitalizaciju da imas mogucnost da se dodes snimati na ctg da vidis da je sve ok.

nemoj biti tuzna, imas jos vremena. ma ti ces sutra roditi, ili preksutra, ne brini  :Kiss:

----------


## Serpentina

Ma imamo supružnikove roditelje na Zametu (to je cca 10 min od bolnice), ali meni nije problem dolaziti iz Ck svaki drugi dan  :Smile:  no to oni ne shvaćaju. A rutina, fuj!!
Sutra idem u rodilište pa ćemo vidjeti kako napredujemo sa otvaranjem...

----------


## mamuška

sezame, otvori se!!  :Heart:

----------


## Serpentina

> sezame, otvori se!!


Baš to sunčica, baš to!   :Laughing:

----------


## aries24

> aha, i ostalo: znaci sperma je cool jer sadrzi prostaglandin koji pomaze opustanju i otvaranju cerviksa. (to ti daju ali umjetno u gelu prilikom indukcije)
> ananas
> ljuta hrana
> hodanje, po stepenicama


cimet
klinčići

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da krene

----------


## Serpentina

1 prst heh - sex & lopta čine čudaaa (a i skakutanje sa usisačem po kući sa tri kata)
 :D  :D  :D

----------


## mamuška

:D

----------


## ornela_m

Za inspiraciju:

Natural ways to bring on labour: a guide (referenced)

----------


## Serpentina

Hehe apsorbacija sperme   :Laughing:

----------


## ornela_m

Bas me zanima kako je bilo na predavanju Andree Robertson i da li je spominjala istrazivanje koje je mislim bas australsko udruzenje babica (ne znam sluzbeni naziv) napravilo u vezi caja od lista malina. Nama je ovdje na tecaju za trudnice dosta spominjan, za koji dan ulazim u 37. tjedan pa cu ga probati.

Sad bacih pogled na spomenuti clanak, izgleda da nije spomenuto etericno ulje kadulje koje je nama voditeljica tecaja takodjer spomenula - koristenje naravno uz oprez, ali navodno moze potaknuti kontrakcije. Ima dosta o tome na netu.

----------


## Serpentina

Dakle krenuh se otvarati, dans sam našla nekakav sluzavi iju iju jaki gnjusni iscjedak smeđi, dosta toga zapravo, relativno tvrdo, gnjusno gnjusno. Valjda je to bio čep. Kontrakcije nikako da izrastu u trudove, al sam sva neka fuj.

Sad, ako sam se počela napokon otvarati, a prošao termin, jel to znači da sam i nastavila sa akcijom ili sam kao one brižne koje su otvorene po par cm dugo dugo? U biti jel uopće se to može dogoditi, da mi traje to još par dana? Što vi mislite? Ne bi da me "hospitaliziraju":   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Serpentina

I jel se mogu seksati još?

----------


## aries24

> Sad, ako sam se počela napokon otvarati, a prošao termin,


porod u terminu je od 38. do 42. tjedna   :Wink:

----------


## Serpentina

Ma jel, to znam, ali oni misle hospitalizirati mene me, to ne planiram. Dakle, po meni je termin sve do 2.3 jer onda idem "na čekanje" ako se nešto ne dogodi.
Stoga, jedno je teorija, kad oni u praksi rade nešto drugo.

----------


## Lutonjica

> I jel se mogu seksati još?


da, orgazam moze izazvati kontrakcije i ubrzati porod

----------


## Serpentina

Hvala  :D  :D  :D

----------


## chris blue

Kad sam prvi put rađala, trudovi su počeli oko 3 u noći, 10 min razmaka, vrlo pravilni. U bolnici brijanje, klistir, stavili me na stol otvorenu dva prsta, prokinuli vodenjak, drip, u 9 sam bila otvorena punih deset prstiju. 

Meni još ni dan danas nije jasno što se poslije toga događalo jer tu počinje pakao. Muž pored mene, tim ulijeće, viču da tiskam, pokušavam ih slušati, ali osjećam da nije to to, pokušavam se uspraviti u polusjedeći položaj, čučeći, BILO KOJI osim tog užasnog ležanjana leđima, ne daju, viču da ne tiskam dobro, netko mi gura ruke unutra (što užžžasno boli), ja se sve više gubim i u nesvjestici sam, nakon nekog vremena odustaju i odlaze. Vjerojatno u drugi box.

Vraćaju se. Sve iznova. Dolazili su barem tri puta - bezuspješno.

Četvrti put idu na silu. Tiskaju mi trbuh, njih tri-četiri, ne ide. I tad dolazi ogromna žena, herkulskih razmjera, naliježe na mene svom snagom i dijete praktički IZLIJEĆE iz mene, a ja sam se rasprsnula kao bomba.

Šivali su me duuuuugo, a ja se nisam oporavila skoro dva mjeseca.

Tako da školsko otvaranje nije garancija lakšeg poroda.

----------


## Serpentina

Blue,   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   brižna - žao mi je, važno da si se uspjela oporaviti, i ti i beba.
Nisi mogla birati loptu, npr. za vrijeme otvaranja?

----------


## chris blue

Petrova bolnica  :Laughing:  

Need I say more?

----------


## Serpentina

A joooj. 
Bila poznanica tamo, epi su joj napravili SKROZ, dakle, žena je izrezana od-do, koliko su mogli najviše, njoj zapravo nije bilo jasno zašto.
Sad ima gadne hemo i rekla je da joj je maltene teže bilo vršit velu nuždu nakon poroda nego sam porod.
Radi tih šavova itd.

----------


## paci

Prije drugogo poroda, tog dana oko 10 u jutro bila sam na pregledu, 38tj+1d, bila sam 1 prst otvorena, doktorica je rekla da ima vremena i vidimo se za tjedan dana. Došla sam u rodilište iste večeri otvorena 8 prstiju i rodila za 15 min. Jest da sam cijeli taj dan provela u šopingu... možda je to bilo presudno :? !? 
Prvi porod trajao je cca 5 sati, od jednog prsta do skroz otvaranja.

----------


## MGrubi

znači shoping pomaže otvaranju   :Grin:

----------


## paci

Prije drugogo poroda, tog dana oko 10 u jutro bila sam na pregledu, 38tj+1d, bila sam 1 prst otvorena, doktorica je rekla da ima vremena i vidimo se za tjedan dana. Došla sam u rodilište iste večeri otvorena 8 prstiju i rodila za 15 min. Jest da sam cijeli taj dan provela u šopingu... možda je to bilo presudno :? !? 
Prvi porod trajao je cca 5 sati, od jednog prsta do skroz otvaranja.

----------


## paci

> znači shoping pomaže otvaranju


Moguće je i to, treba sve probati  :Laughing:  !

----------


## Serpentina

Bila jučer, možda pomoglo   :Laughing:

----------


## kailash

odoh ja onda u shopping  :Laughing:

----------


## betty boop

Uh, MM se uopće ne sviđa ta ideja o shopingu, kaže šta ne postoji neki jefiniji način   :Razz:  .

----------


## Serpentina

Hm ja ću uzet svekrivu sa sbom   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## kailash

eto i u shopping smo otišli i opet ništa...

----------


## chris blue

Kailash, imaš još šanse sa:
-stepenice, gore i dolje
- seks
- lopta
- čučnjevi
 :Grin:  

Možda nešto upali   :Laughing:

----------


## Serpentina

Kai, kad ćeš na pregled? U subotu ću bit stacionirana gore pa se možda i vidimo...

----------


## Poslid

Vaginalni pregledi za ocjenjivanje otovrenosti nemaju nikakvog smisla, osim da zbune trudnicu i usiju joj strah da se neće moći poroditi. Nemojte se zamarati s centimetrima i prstima, priroda se pobrinula da se vaša dijete rodi. Neće zauvijek ostati u trbuhu, samo dajte bebi i sebi vremena.

----------


## kailash

> Kai, kad ćeš na pregled? U subotu ću bit stacionirana gore pa se možda i vidimo...


u subotu oko 10 idem na 4. kat na pregled.

----------


## MGrubi

> i usiju joj strah da se neće moći poroditi. .


e, a slušaj ovaj mehanizam tijela: 
strah = aktivira se ušće da se još više stisne jer nije sigurno roditi 

što više takvih pregleda i straha , mogućnost komplikacija raste

----------


## Serpentina

I zato ne kopčam koji lulac nas uopće dovlače u bolnicu na "čekanje". Imam osjećaj da NIKAD neću roditi dok sam tamo, više me strah bolnice kao takve nego poroda i andrmolja.  :Mad:

----------


## kailash

> I zato ne kopčam koji lulac nas uopće dovlače u bolnicu na "čekanje". Imam osjećaj da NIKAD neću roditi dok sam tamo, više me strah bolnice kao takve nego poroda i andrmolja.


zato jer kao da to ne kuže....strah pokreće adrenalin, a adrenalin koči otvaranje i eto ti začaranog kruga....a kako se opustiti u bolnici nemam pojma, ali *serpentina* ja još ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da tebe krene do subote

----------


## Serpentina

nešto boluckaju križa, pa boli naprijed, pa se stisne. Pa opet. Neredovito, ne boli jako, no nadamo se nekom razvitku do jutra - strašno ali jedva čekam da zaboli.  :Embarassed:

----------


## mikka

serpentina, sretno!!  :Kiss:  

i nedaj se za.ebavati  :Grin:

----------


## Serpentina

Mikka ah... kad bi uspijela. Inače nemaju baš običaj slušati nekoga tko ima 20 god i veoma nevino lišce  :Laughing:  
Nadamo se da će unatoč lošem otvaranju krenut bolje. :shock:

----------


## mikka

evo od jumbine post, ja se odusevila. za ilustraciju kako da se izboris za sebe ako bude potrebno.




> Tokom trudnoće sam ležala na Merkuru 3-4 puta po dva-tri tjedna i rodila sam tamo. Imala sam prvi dan problema sa nervoznom sestrom i rekla sam joj u lice pred cijelom vizitom doktora i sestara da mi se ne obraća na taj način,jer je ona tu radi mene ,a ne ja radi nje,te da svoju nervozu čuva za članove svoje obitelji. Nikad više s nijednom sestrom nije bilo problema! Na porodu je bio šouu! Gužva,ležala sam na hodniku,trudovi su mi prestali! na svu sreću dr. Podobnik je napisao da mi ne smiju dati drip niti bušiti vodenjak;pa sam sa MM cijeli dan sjedila na hodniku i zezala se. Navečer sam zaspala i ujutro su krenuli trudovi. Ušla sam u rađaonu zvla babicu da napravi CTG. Čekala sam dr. da me pregleda i pošašavila kad mi je rekao da ću roditi za sat-dva,a otvorena sam 10 cm i trudovi su non stop. Naredni trud - tiskam i puca vodenjak,a dr. inzistira da propuhujem, jer još nije vrijeme,objašnjavam da bolje od njega znam da li je vrijeme i tiskam. Ubacuju me u boks i nakon dva truda rodim. Ukupno je sve trajalo 35 min.Bila sam ne moguća,ali upravu! Prvi put sam rodila,ali sam osjećala da znam da to tako treba biti i da će s bebom biti sve ok! 
> Naravno za kraj sam doktoru objasnila da ne podnosim bol i da mi da duplu lokalnu prije nego me počme šiti. Bio je ljut,ali ništa nije rekao,a ja šivanje nisam osjetila-babica me samo malčice sjecnula,tako da sam nakon poroda hodala normalno bez bolova!MM nije stigao na porod,ali su me izveli na krevetu odmah nakon poroda da malo popričamo i da vidi bebu.

----------


## Serpentina

:D  :D

----------


## kailash

*serpentina* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da je to krenulo (ili da će krenuti do jutra) pa da to tebi ide sve lijeeeepo prirodno...možda se sretnemo tamo negdje...

----------


## betty boop

*Serpentina* ~~~~~~~~ da je počelo.
Nadam se da ću ti se brzo pridružiti   :Wink:  .

----------


## Serpentina

Betty i Kailash, fala, fala.  :Heart:   :Heart: 
Moja majka ima nas 4 i kaže mi da je počelo, no hmmmm ja skeptik uvijek i svagdje.
Osjećam se dobro, uzbuđena sam i nadamo se da će to malo hormone uzburkati da se raspištolje. MM ćori, trebat će mu energije za moje ispade.

Zašto svi toliko briju da se moramo otvoriti par dana prije poroda? 
Zar nije savršeno normalno da se to obavi u par sati, tako su nama govorili na tečaju. A provode drugu politiku.  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## kailash

ja sam isto mislila da se žena počinje otvarati kad krenu trudovi, a sad mi neki kažu "otvorena si samo 2,5 cm?!? nećeš ti još 2-3 tjedna!"

ali to su gluposti...

i to je individualno a bitno da se otvaraš kad stvar krene....ako mama kaže da je krenulo, krenulo je :D 
drž se draga  :Kiss:

----------


## Serpentina

Meni se plače  :Laughing:   umjesto da se bojim
Mislim da je to krenulo (ako je) radi paničarenja od bolnice. Imam osjećaj kao da sam osuđenik na smrt. A poroda me i nije strah strašno, boli, boli. Što sad. 
Ćemo patit par sati i dobit sarmicu voljenu :D  :D 
Je tako?

Ma oni i njihovi prsti, to mi je tako gnjusno: "Ona je otvorena dva prsta."

Da srećo, dva prsta, oš gurnut pa vidjet?? :shock:

----------


## kailash

samo pozitivno....i hrabro...bit će draga sve ok. pogotovo rezultat. koncentriraj se na sebe i bebu a njihove prste i ostalo...to nek ti bude pozadinska i manje bitna stvar....

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za tebe  :Love:

----------


## Irchi

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Serpentina, za brz i lagan porod.

----------


## MGrubi

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
Serpentina, za brz i lagan porod.

i od mene   :Heart:

----------


## MGrubi

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
Serpentina, za brz i lagan porod.

i od mene   :Heart:

----------


## aries24

ostavi strah pred bolnicom, čeka te najdivnije iskustvo, sretno   :Kiss:  
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Serpentina

Ja doma još  :Sad:  sad krećem u bolnicu, ništa nije počelo strašno boljeti, pa jel misli to?!?!?!?!  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## dtrstenjak

u 3h ujutro došla otvorena 2cm,u 8h i 20 min otvorena 9cm.tuširanje i odlazak u rađaonu u 8h i 40 min.u 9h i 55min rodila super brzo

----------


## majica555

U 4h ujutro sam dosla  u rodiliste otvorena jedan prst sa svojim trudovima na 5 minuta, dobila sam gel i drip i tek sam se u 19 h uspila otvorit svih deset prstiju a kako mi je bilo to otvaranje zelim sta prije zaboravit.

----------


## (maša)

trudovi počeli u ponoć, mislila da su crijeva, do 8 ujutro na svakih 7 min blagi kao menstrualna bol koja je trajala pola minute, oko 9.30 na 5 minuta i dalej blagi i samo u području trbuha, u 11 u bolnici i dalje na 4-5 min, blagi, sjedim u čekaoni da me pregledaju i SMS-am, kad sam napokon došla na red (jedina ja sa trudovima čekam u čekaonici   :Laughing:  ) otvorena 7 u trudu 8...rodila za 2,5 sata od pregleda..

----------


## TinnaZ

wow  :D čestitam

ma to to je kad ide prirodno, nije to kod tebe tako kratko niti trajalo, ali kad si opušten i misliš kako nije to još ništa, onda je sve puno lakše.

----------


## sinjorita

bravo masa za tebe...

a cek... mogu li ja sama znati jel sam otvorena imalo? jel se to moze vidit onako samopregledom ( ali samo da pogledam)   :Embarassed:   :?

----------


## Jelcek

Kaj znače stupnjevi zrelosti posteljice?

----------


## Jelcek

Kaj znače stupnjevi zrelosti posteljice?

----------


## xdth

mozda je ot ali moram reci:mene moj doc nije niti jednom vaginalno pregledao za vrijeme trudnoce do cca 38.tjedna-ne bi ni tad da nisam završila u bolnici radi visokog prsnuća.otprilike 7 dana prije poroda bila sam potpuno zatvorena,a nakon 3 sata trudova otvorila se 2 prsta...kasnije mi dali drip da ubrzaju i rodila 10 sati nakon prvog truda prvu bebu.  :Saint:  
zato mislim da je to sa otvaranjem individualno.

----------

